# Chicken Fried Steak joints



## oldpro

I recently had an excellent chicken fried steak at Ray's Cafe in Needville. I heard there is also a very good place for CFS in Freeport. 

What are some of your favorite places in the Houston/Gulf Coast area for CFS?


----------



## 007

Kelley's


----------



## Bocephus

T Bone Tom's, Kemah


----------



## gulfcoastal

Shorty's just north of Karnes City on Highway 181. A must stop on the way to the Frio.
Gulfcoastal


----------



## Supergas

*Great CFS*

Tip Top Cafe, San Antonio

Gonzales Cafe, Victoria

My top 2,

SG


----------



## MoonShadow

Goodsons in Tomball.


----------



## Bobby

"Millers Landing" on Seawall Blvd in Galveston. Big and good.


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Bobby said:


> "Millers Landing" on Seawall Blvd in Galveston. Big and good.


The question is...Did you need to take your teeth? :slimer:


----------



## SV_DuckBuster

MoonShadow said:


> Goodsons in Tomball.


It's just not the same since they rebuilt it and made it all "fancy". IMO, the CFS has suffered since they grew into the larger building.


----------



## saltwatersensations

Bocephus said:


> T Bone Tom's, Kemah


Yes TBones has great CFS, Floyds has great chicken fried chicken but I bet the steak is good too.


----------



## dragginfool

We used to go to a place in Houston called Dirtys when I was a kid. They had real good CFS and big too! Dont know if they are open anymore though.


----------



## juanpescado

There used to be a place called Strawberry Patch in Houston a long time ago, I remember it was good, but I was pretty much a punk kid then....The CFS was HUGE by the way


----------



## Haute Pursuit

dragginfool said:


> We used to go to a place in Houston called Dirtys when I was a kid. They had real good CFS and big too! Dont know if they are open anymore though.


There was a Dirty's at Gessner and I-10 if I remember right and it was real good. Been gone for awhile now though.


----------



## goodwood

Bocephus said:


> T Bone Tom's, Kemah


yes. and their bbq.


----------



## the_dude_abides

Roosters in Baytown was pretty good the last time I ate there. Haven't been there in a year or two though.


----------



## smooth move

*cfs*

believe it or not Chili's has a decent cfs,not up to T-Bones standard, but decent.


----------



## PasadenaMan

X10 on Kellys. its about as big as your car chair.
They also have an awsome Ribeye with shrimp


----------



## boat_money

floyd's is good. mama'a cafe on westheimer is also big and good.


----------



## chuck leaman

Live Oak Grill off of Dairy Ashford in Sugarland.


----------



## speckle-catcher

juanpescado said:


> There used to be a place called Strawberry Patch in Houston a long time ago, I remember it was good, but I was pretty much a punk kid then....The CFS was HUGE by the way


Strawberry Patch has been gone for ages, that's where Pappas Brothers Steakhouse is now.

and for CFS, I think my favorite place is still Hickory Hollow on Fairbanks N. Houston. There's one near downtown, but I don't think it's as good.


----------



## Sweat

Hinzes BBQ.. right off the side of hwy 59 in Wharton... They have good food all around but the CFS is by far the best I've had around here....

Good place to stop if your ever headed south to the deerlease...


----------



## Ace In The Hole

I'll Throw in my 2 cents worth and have to go with Neal's Cafe @ Neals Lodge's in Concan Texas, down on the WONDERFUL FRIO RIVER, can't wait we'll be there in one more week......

MR


----------



## Propwash

T-Bone Tom's gets my vote as well...once a week for the last month! Joe's Place in Fayetteville has a pretty dang good CFS as well.


----------



## trashcanslam

The Gristmill in Gruene, TX is the most memorable CFS I've ever had at a restaurant, second only to chicken fried backstrap from my kitchen.


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN

oldpro said:


> I heard there is also a very good place for CFS in Freeeport


OK NOW I"M HUNGRY.... Where in Freeport??


----------



## IsleSurfChunker

Bobby said:


> "Millers Landing" on Seawall Blvd in Galveston. Big and good.


X2


----------



## Capt. Dustin Lee

ATE_UP_FISHERMAN said:


> OK NOW I"M HUNGRY.... Where in Freeport??


That's what I was wondering.


----------



## Gilbert

dragginfool said:


> We used to go to a place in Houston called Dirtys when I was a kid. They had real good CFS and big too! Dont know if they are open anymore though.


the one off Chimney Rock & Richmond closed. It got bad there at the end.


----------



## Tate

There used to be a place called CC's Cafe in Tomball that had awesome chicken fried steak. It moved locations and I haven't tried it in a while. Not sure if it is as good as it used to be.


----------



## Triad_Marine

Bocephus said:


> T Bone Tom's, Kemah


X2


----------



## Triad_Marine

trashcanslam said:


> The Gristmill in Gruene, TX is the most memorable CFS I've ever had at a restaurant, second only to chicken fried backstrap from my kitchen.


Everything at Gristmill is great we love Gruene my vaca of choice every year in September and we eat at Gristmill everytime =)


----------



## sweenyite

Andy's Kitchen in Lake Jackson


----------



## deano77511

The Salt grass steak house has a decent one.


----------



## strosfann

The Brenahm Airport Diner has a good chicken fried steak. It is also cool in that you can sit on a patio overlooking a large pond and watch the planes takeoff and land. Many pilots fly in there to eat lunch or dinner. They have several of those portable coolers to make it liveable in the summer and the deck is screened in to keep the insects out of your grub.


----------



## Zork

Kelly's in Alvin is pretty good


----------



## ratrap

Hickory Hollow has a good one also, better be hungry if you order the big one !


----------



## capt.sandbar

The Country Inn in Sommerville, Tx is pretty darn good. An old place in Bryan that moved to a new location (Longhorn Tavern) used to be excellent. Lost my business though. Last time I ate there, the steak covered the whole plate. But 2/3's of the steak was just crust. Had a little piece of meat smaller than my hand. I hate it when people do stuff like that...


----------



## whg1128

Luby's is always solid as well as Kellys.... If your looking to class up your CFS the chicken fried sirloin steak at River Oaks Country Club might be one of my favorite things to get anywhere


----------



## flatwound

Bluebonnet Cafe in Marble Falls


----------



## herefishy

speckle-catcher said:


> and for CFS, I think my favorite place is still Hickory Hollow on Fairbanks N. Houston. There's one near downtown, but I don't think it's as good.


X2 on both


----------



## boat_money

flatwound said:


> Bluebonnet Cafe in Marble Falls


yep, that's why i came back to this post i almost forgot about them. go for breakfast there too.


----------



## fangard

I was a huge fan of The Strawberry Patch(owned by Pappas). Their CFS and the rest of their menu was great. Also some of the best prime rib in town.

My wife has worked for Pappas for 21 years(first restaurants, now corporate). I keep telling her they need to reopen the Patch concept. It would do great in Katy, Sugar Land, Woodlands, etc...

There was also a Dirty's close to Shepherd and I-10.


----------



## Notimetofish1

Does anyone remember Hot Shot's lakeview camp on Lake McQueeney? It has been gone since the flood in 1998 that wiped them out but that place had the best CFS ever and I have had more than my fair share over the years...


----------



## trashcanslam

strosfann said:


> The Brenahm Airport Diner has a good chicken fried steak. It is also cool in that you can sit on a patio overlooking a large pond and watch the planes takeoff and land. Many pilots fly in there to eat lunch or dinner. They have several of those portable coolers to make it liveable in the summer and the deck is screened in to keep the insects out of your grub.


I got my pilots license while I was at Texas A&M and this was my favorite afternoon flying destination. It's just a short 15 minute flight to the Brenham Airport for a great burger and an even better milkshake! I never did try their CFS though. Very good place to sit and relax on a Sunday afternoon watching all the planes fly in and out from their back patio.


----------



## aggiemulletboy

Haute Pursuit said:


> There was a Dirty's at Gessner and I-10 if I remember right and it was real good. Been gone for awhile now though.


It was near kirkwood and i-10. Used to go there all the time when I was little. If I want CFS in that area now, I usually go to mason jar.


----------



## redfish bayrat

gulfcoastal said:


> Shorty's just north of Karnes City on Highway 181. A must stop on the way to the Frio.
> Gulfcoastal


X2 on Shorty's in Hobson. It is a must stop on any trip to SA.

This thread makes me with Little Bob's in Aransas Pass was still in business. Memories from high school.


----------



## dmwz71

*X3 (or whatever) on Kelleys*

It's Kelleys for me. Huge CFS, and the sides are large (and good) too. I've never been disappointed at Kelleys, no matter which location or what I ordered. The service is almost always top-notch. If you are ever in Baytown or Crosby, and you feel the need for a really good CFS, try Goings BBQ, on N. Main in Baytown and FM 2100 in Crosby. They serve up a pretty good CFS, and their baked potatoes are pretty good too.


----------



## Boatless Potlicker

Mary Kay's in San Augustine...not exactly on the coast, but it's close to some lakes :texasflag


----------



## mshtrout

K2 Steakhouse in Bay City, south of Wharton.


----------



## tboltmike

In Freeport you may be thinking of On The River, not bad but had better. Andy's in LJ is good too. Had one today at Willie Joes on the way to Surfside==very dissappointed. Red Snapper Inn in Surfside has a good reputation, but haven't had it.

Had a good one at AAA in the Farmer's Mkt on Airline last week.

There is a place in Snook that is good too but forgot the name, Svotalaks?


----------



## aggiemulletboy

tboltmike said:


> There is a place in Snook that is good too but forgot the name, Svotalaks?


Slovaceks. There is also one in Bryan at highway 21 and hwy 6 (I believe) and another that just opened up in College Station on University Drive near the Hilton. The one is snook also is the one that has chicken fried bacon.


----------



## Cartman

aggiemulletboy said:


> Slovaceks. There is also one in Bryan at highway 21 and hwy 6 (I believe) and another that just opened up in College Station on University Drive near the Hilton. The one is snook also is the one that has chicken fried bacon.


Sodolaks 



 I'm going to have to make a special run over there one day.


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Cartman said:


> Sodolaks
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to have to make a special run over there one day.


Yeah, the chicken fried bacon is at Sodolak's. I heard great things about Slovacek's sausage and bought some at HEB last week.. it pretty much sukked hard. It was slimey outside the casing... just nasty.


----------



## aggiemulletboy

Haute Pursuit said:


> Yeah, the chicken fried bacon is at Sodolak's. I heard great things about Slovacek's sausage and bought some at HEB last week.. it pretty much sukked hard. It was slimey outside the casing... just nasty.


Ah you got me. Mixed the two up again. But yeah, all the locations I posted were for sodolaks.


----------



## oldpro

mshtrout said:


> K2 Steakhouse in Bay City, south of Wharton.


 They do have good cfs. I'd forgotten about them.

The place in Freeport or Surfside is the Red Snapper Inn. I haven't eaten there but it comes highly recommended from several of my friends.


----------



## aggiemulletboy

Haute Pursuit said:


> I heard great things about Slovacek's sausage and bought some at HEB last week.. it pretty much sukked hard. It was slimey outside the casing... just nasty.


Also, as far as the sausage, the stuff that friends of mine have gotten processed there is really good. Every bit as good as the stuff from other places I've tried. I bet the sausage you can actually buy at the store is better as well. Apparently they have a really nice meat counter, but I've never bothered to stop.


----------



## Haute Pursuit

aggiemulletboy said:


> Also, as far as the sausage, the stuff that friends of mine have gotten processed there is really good. Every bit as good as the stuff from other places I've tried. I bet the sausage you can actually buy at the store is better as well. Apparently they have a really nice meat counter, but I've never bothered to stop.


I'll take your word on that and will continue to eat sausage from Bellville or East Bernard


----------



## brad luby

Ruth Chris steak house back in early 80's with my dad.


----------



## Mrschasintail

oldpro said:


> I recently had an excellent chicken fried steak at Ray's Cafe in Needville. I heard there is also a very good place for CFS in Freeport.
> 
> What are some of your favorite places in the Houston/Gulf Coast area for CFS?


I think the name of that restaurant is Jay's Cafe. They are on 36 across from the High School.

and there is a place in Tomball Called Goodwin's Cafe I think on 249. It was really good too!!!


----------



## g_mo

chuck leaman said:


> Live Oak Grill off of Dairy Ashford in Sugarland.


^^^x2. And they got some awesome chilli cheese fries.


----------



## Sweat

*Hinzes BBQ*



Mrschasintail said:


> I think the name of that restaurant is Jay's Cafe. They are on 36 across from the High School.


The guys at work go to Jays in needville once in a while and said its one of the best CFS they had... the other being the one at Hinzes..

I still cant believe im the only one whos mentioned Hinzes.. right off of 59 in wharton headed south from Houston towards Victoria. The CFS is so tender you dont have to use a knife and large enough to make you groan before you leave the table... they also have some of the BEST SWEET TEA!!

:texasflagCant get much better than Chicken Fried Steak and a Ice Cold glass of Southern Sweet Tea..!!:texasflag


----------



## Crow's Nest

Rosie's Tamale House in Bee Cave off Hwy 71 West. Great CFS!


----------



## buckbuddy

_*"The Corral"* in Victoria, Texas_


----------



## King Ding-A-Ling

man, you would be all kinds of high after that one:spineyes:


----------



## 3rdcst

The best I ever had was at the Tavern in New Ulm,unfortunatly it was destroyed by fire in the early 1980s


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN

Mrschasintail said:


> I think the name of that restaurant is Jay's Cafe. They are on 36 across from the High School.
> 
> and there is a place in Tomball Called Goodwin's Cafe I think on 249. It was really good too!!!


I go right past Jay's all the time. I need to Go try it.


----------



## sweenyite

Mrs. Sweenyite can whoop up a darn good CFS!


----------



## Haute Pursuit

CF Axis backstrap here tonight with pan cream gravy. It really sukked...NOT!


----------



## bigjim75

Haven't been there is a few years, but Clear Springs in Nacogdoches had the best CFS I ever had.
Oh and the onion rings are the shizznitz.


----------



## oldpro

oldpro said:


> I recently had an excellent chicken fried steak at Ray's Cafe in Needville. I heard there is also a very good place for CFS in Freeport.
> 
> What are some of your favorite places in the Houston/Gulf Coast area for CFS?


 Senior moment! It is the Jay Cafe in Needville.


----------



## railman

Gilbert said:


> the one off Chimney Rock & Richmond closed. It got bad there at the end.


There used to be a Dirty's on Durham south of I 10. The rudest people I ever dealt with. No wonder they closed. Mels in Tomball is good.


----------



## 1daylate

*Best CFS & CFC*

I have to go with Mel's in Tomball. Food network did story on Goodson's, too bad they didn't know about Mel's.


----------



## oldpro

chuck leaman said:


> Live Oak Grill off of Dairy Ashford in Sugarland.


I tried their CFS on Friday. It is pretty good. Jay Cafe is better in my opinion, but the Live Oak Grill is a lot closer, so it will get some of my "plate lunch" money.


----------



## Haute Pursuit

oldpro said:


> I tried their CFS on Friday. It is pretty good. Jay Cafe is better in my opinion, but the Live Oak Grill is a lot closer, so it will get some of my "plate lunch" money.


I'm going to try the Live Oak Grill this evening!


----------



## reeltimer

Crow's Nest said:


> Rosie's Tamale House in Bee Cave off Hwy 71 West. Great CFS!


The mexican food is great to but a buddy had me try the CFS and i was like dam!

The Jay Cafe CFS is good but try them homemade chicken strips and pies!


----------



## Haute Pursuit

The wife and I made it to Live Oak Grill last night. Two Thumbs Up! Not quite as big of a CFS as the one at Jax Grill, but it tasted better and the gravy, mashed taters and fresh green beans were awesome. Next stop, Jay Cafe.


----------



## redraider77

You can bust me if you find one better than Mary's Cafe in Strawn, Texas.


----------



## jwfish

hickory hollow on Heights Blvd. just s. of i-10. order the Saddle Blanket!!!!


----------



## dannyt

sorry to say but there is no more strawberry patch


juanpescado said:


> There used to be a place called Strawberry Patch in Houston a long time ago, I remember it was good, but I was pretty much a punk kid then....The CFS was HUGE by the way


----------



## CptnKris

The Backyard Grill on Jones @ West Rd in NW Houston is awesome for CFS and CFC. 

Tomball/Magnolia has to be Mel's.


----------



## GOTTAILCORNBREAD

Harris County Smokehouse makes a pretty darn good one for breakfast to go with my eggs, hashbrowns, toast and bacon.


----------



## Uncle Doug

Haute, Live Oak grill is good, Jays is better, (They have 8" tall Coconut Pie for desert) but my faivorite is still "The Country Inn" in Somerville or Brenham.


----------



## Aggie Chris

Had a pretty good CFS at Bay Area Meat Market in Clear Lake the other day.


----------



## oldpro

I stopped by the Jay Cafe on my way back from Matagorda yesterday. I wanted a CFS fix, but ended up with the daily special of catfish. It was excellent, but I'll get the CFS next time. I did try the triple chocolate pie. They do a good job.


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN

ATE_UP_FISHERMAN said:


> I go right past Jay's all the time. I need to Go try it.


I stopped by Jay's and got one of their CFSs this last Sat. It was GREAT and the green beans with bacon and homemade apple pie are very good too. I will be stopping by there all the time now.


----------



## juanpescado

Sodalaks in Bryan is better than the one in Snook, Green Mesquite in Austin is good, K2 in Bay City not bad, Riverbend in Matty is actually delicious, Floyds in Corpus used to be YUMMY, Threadgills in Austin (too much hype), Cotton patch actually does a good job, and last but not least WHEN DRUNK AT 3am >>>>THE KETTLE, lol.....


----------



## Golden years

Theres a little cafe right on the water in Seadrift across from the boat ramp its the best I dare you to order the LARGE one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jfc21

Peppers in Livingston TX.

Years ago there was a place in Giddings TX that was great. I can't remember the name.


----------



## frank n texas

Geeze...Here we have a 69 year old guy having a 74 year old guy running all around Needville looking for a restaurant named Rays when it is really called Jays...

We make a fine pair...

:spineyes:


----------



## CmackR56

Other than the ones I cook myself, the Parasio in Zapata Tx. is really hard to beat


----------



## finaddiction

*Mel's Country Cafe in Tomball*

Ate there today and it was the most tender and flavorful chicken fried steak I have ever eaten. The mashed potatoes are great also. If you're really hungry try the Mega Mel Burger, but thats for another post. Here's a link to Mel's http://melscountrycafe.com/index.html


----------



## Old Whaler

I just settled this thread. I ate a CFS at Tip Top Cafe in San Antonio last week and it was AWESOME!


----------



## oldpro

frank n texas said:


> Geeze...Here we have a 69 year old guy having a 74 year old guy running all around Needville looking for a restaurant named Rays when it is really called Jays...
> 
> We make a fine pair...
> 
> :spineyes:


 What can I say? I claimed a senior moment and corrected it later in the thread. I'm just glad we can both look for places like this to enlighten the young folks. I think I'm going to try Mel's next.

My son and his wife and the grandkids tryed Jay Cafe last weekend and gave two thumbs up to the CFS and three thumbs up to the apple pie.


----------



## anywaterfisher

my house


----------



## Dookie Ray

I don't know if they still make them the same, but one of the best CFS I've ever eaten was from Barkett's in Seadrift. The gravy that they put on there just set the whole thing off!


----------



## fishmont

The Jay Cafe in Needville. We may be talking about the same place. Either way, it's the best I've ever had.


----------



## BretE

fishmont said:


> The Jay Cafe in Needville. We may be talking about the same place. Either way, it's the best I've ever had.


Can't take it no more, headed over there soon......where is it?......


----------



## oldpro

Brete said:


> Can't take it no more, headed over there soon......where is it?......


It's on Hway 60 across the road from the high school. It's about a mile past the turnoff to Boling going toward West Columbia. Save room for the apple pie.


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Brete said:


> Can't take it no more, headed over there soon......where is it?......


I think oldpro meant Hwy 36.


----------



## BretE

Thanks guys, that's where I thought it was, just wanted to make sure........

Better be good!.........


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Brete said:


> Thanks guys, that's where I thought it was, just wanted to make sure........
> 
> Better be good!.........


Holler at me before you go and me and the wife might meet you there, been wanting to try it. We can have a Needville area Texans Rally... LOL :cheers:


----------



## BretE

sounds good!......I've been by there a jillion times and never eaten there......:cheers:


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Brete said:


> sounds good!......I've been by there a jillion times and never eaten there......:cheers:


I'll pick up TooTall if he isn't at work. We may want a punching bag to let the air out of...LMAO


----------



## BretE

Haute Pursuit said:


> I'll pick up TooTall if he isn't at work. We may want a punching bag to let the air out of...LMAO


I'm guessing he'll have to ask for permission first!..........:dance:

Y'all going to beach get together Sat?


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Brete said:


> I'm guessing he'll have to ask for permission first!..........:dance:
> 
> Y'all going to beach get together Sat?


Not sure if we are going yet.. just got back this evening from Matagorda for 4 days. Just depends on how much TooTall has hit the fan! LMAO :cheers:


----------



## tbone2374

Mel's Diner in Tomball.


----------



## Bozo

tbone2374 said:


> Mel's Diner in Tomball.


Mel's and The Blueberry Patch both have excellent CFS. Goodson's not so much.


----------



## tec

I recently had a good one at Cracker Barrel.


----------



## tpool

Heritage House in Montgomery (they are great - the Chicken Fried Pork Chops are great too!)...

T-BONE


----------



## elpistolero45

Sodolak's in Bryan http://www.manta.com/c/mmd58kc/sodolaks-beefmaster-restaurant

Beau's in Darby Hill, San Jacinto County... Lake Livingston. US Hwy 190


----------



## sweenyite

Finally tried the Jay Cafe in Needville. Awesome!


----------



## speckle-catcher

Triad_Marine said:


> X2





goodwood said:


> yes. and their bbq.





saltwatersensations said:


> Yes TBones has great CFS, Floyds has great chicken fried chicken but I bet the steak is good too.





Bocephus said:


> T Bone Tom's, Kemah


had the CFS at Tom's over the weekend - and I'd say it was just OK with potential to be much better.

the steak, the gravy and the mashed taters were woefully under-seasoned.

but the meat was tender and the breading was perfect.

and the armadillo eggs....whoa! those are awesome.

I'll cut them some slack since it was a holiday weekend and go back to try it again.


----------



## JUEVOS

*Goodson's*

I recently went to their new location and was very disappointed. Me and my dad used to go to the original one on the way back home to cypress from fishing on either livingston or conroe. They fried them in big cast iron skillets. It was like a house that was converted to a restaurant and felt like home. Now they're all commercialized and i saw big deep fryers....not nearly the same...Nothing beats CFS cooked in a big ol' black iron skillet....IMO...


----------



## spb100

K2 Steakhouse in Bay City


----------



## oldpro

*Chicken Fried Steak*

I have tried Jay's Cafe in Needville a couple of times lately and have not been pleased with the chicken fried steak. Lots of crispy but none stayed on the meat, which was thin and almost non existent. They used to be my top choice.

I did have an excellent one at Texas Traditions in Katy on old Hway 90. I also did some chicken fried backstrap at home last week that put them all in the shade.


----------



## Court

Western Steakhouse in Rosenberg.


----------



## tbone2374

MoonShadow said:


> Goodsons in Tomball.


X2


----------



## 1fisher77316

Try Mel's Diner in Tomball and you won't go back to Goodson's.
Tight lines
1Fisher77316


----------



## g2outfitter

Potato patch awesome everything

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## valery865

*Chiken Fried Steak*

The best CFS I had years ago in Giddings cafe. It has been years but still remember it. Now I tasted one in Willi's Bar and Grill. It is excellent and their gravy is out of this world. The closest to me is on Hwy 6 and 529. I did see several locations around town.:texasflag


----------



## quackattack

a place called cowboys in big springs, tx....14oz chicken fried ribeye. best cfs ive ever had 

the pricing is strage also. $14 for it chicken fried and $18 for it grilled.


----------



## sweenyite

Southern Komfort Kitchen in LaPorte has an awesome CFS. Seasoned well and not all batter. Tender too. Just went there recently for the first time and will go back for sure. Service was excellent too.


----------



## Koolbreeze72

If yall are ever around Lake Somerville, you have to try the CFS at Mama's Kitchen. Its over 1" thick and that is just the meat, not including the batter. I dare you to get the large


----------



## whistech

Ber72, where exactly is Mamas Kitchen?


----------



## lonepinecountryclub

Dirty's off of I-10 and Shepherd was the bomb back in the 80's.
Also, Ma Goodson's, the original location, back in the day!
Sodolak's in Bryan. Texas Legends in Madisonville.


----------



## dunedawg

redraider77 said:


> You can bust me if you find one better than Mary's Cafe in Strawn, Texas.


Yep. Mary's is legendary!! Just off I-20. Someone also mentioned River Bend in Matty, and the old Floyd's in CC, both fantastic. If you ever in Granbury, you have to try Babe's. Served family style, the rolls and gravy alone are worth the trip.


----------



## cctex54

If you're in the Corpus Christi area, my husband said he ate a chicken fried steak at Nolan's Original Poorboys yesterday and that it was very good. Address: 2330 Airline.

I love chicken fried steak but am pretty much always disappointed by what I end up getting when I order it at a restaurant. So, about 99% of the time when I have a taste for one, I just make it myself. Venison backstrap is the best!


----------



## seacer

*Which Steak cut to use for chicken Fried Steak*

Hi 
What steak is best used for chicken fried steak?
Anyone what to share any awesome recipes?

searacer


----------



## sweenyite

seacer said:


> Hi
> What steak is best used for chicken fried steak?
> Anyone what to share any awesome recipes?
> 
> searacer


 Whatever is on sale... you can use round steak or sirloin. Sometimes we buy the tenderized "cube steak" and that works well. You don't want them too thick and if they aren't pre-tenderized, tenderize them yourself. Nothing worse than a tough CFS.
Try soaking them in a little worcestershire sauce before you bread them.


----------

